# Hybrid Insurance in Florida



## almag (Jan 28, 2015)

Since I can't get an answer from Uber, I was wondering which insurance companies are offering hybrid insurance currently in Florida. I can't get anywhere with Uber. Here is the canned response to pointed questions: 
"There are a number of providers that offer insurance policies that allow for ride sharing. I would recommend working with your insurance agent to find a plan that works for you or seeking out a new provider.

At this time Uber Technologies does not suggest any private or commercial insurance for partners."

I am not looking for a full (expensive) commercial policy. Has anyone had success with Farmers, Eerie or USAA in Florida?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

almag said:


> Since I can't get an answer from Uber, I was wondering which insurance companies are offering hybrid insurance currently in Florida. I can't get anywhere with Uber. Here is the canned response to pointed questions:
> "There are a number of providers that offer insurance policies that allow for ride sharing. I would recommend working with your insurance agent to find a plan that works for you or seeking out a new provider.
> 
> At this time Uber Technologies does not suggest any private or commercial insurance for partners."
> ...


None, but I hear progressive is in the process of creating something.

I'm in the process of getting commercial insurance from Bullington Insurance out of Tampa. Less than $3,000 for the year.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

What are the limits? Can you post a copy of the policy, with your personal information blacked out?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> None, but I hear progressive is in the process of creating something.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting commercial insurance from Bullington Insurance out of Tampa. Less than $3,000 for the year.
> View attachment 4404


less than $3,000/year is not bad
hope they can do more states


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> None, but I hear progressive is in the process of creating something.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting commercial insurance from Bullington Insurance out of Tampa. Less than $3,000 for the year.
> View attachment 4404


POST


almag said:


> Since I can't get an answer from Uber, I was wondering which insurance companies are offering hybrid insurance currently in Florida. I can't get anywhere with Uber. Here is the canned response to pointed questions:
> "There are a number of providers that offer insurance policies that allow for ride sharing. I would recommend working with your insurance agent to find a plan that works for you or seeking out a new provider.
> 
> At this time Uber Technologies does not suggest any private or commercial insurance for partners."
> ...


POST # 1 /@almag : ♤♡♢♧ Hello and
welcome to the UP.net Forums your
complete source of UNADULTERATED
information on #FUBER. In over 147,000
Posts you'll find answers to any question
that you're likely to ask, so drink deeply
of this Font of Wisdom. It HAS made the
difference between surviving this exper-
ience and utter ruin.

A good example is this continuing issue of
insurance hence my coining of the phrase,
#The Vortex of Bulls☆☆t! Other Members
have Posted knowledgeably on this as did
@Simon in the thread adjacent to this one.

I do know that 12 drivers in CA. were threat-
ened with deactivation if they DIDN'T switch
back to personal policies (and registration)from the commercial policies (and registration) they
had already purchased for their Santander(in
cahoots w/#FUBER)Leased vehicles! This is in
direct contravention with CA.PUC regulations.
What's worse is that their lease payments are
deducted directly from their #FUBER payroll
account = no options. #Travis K. Whataprick!

I have considerable interest with how you
and @JaxBeachDriver make out with this.
It could cause a Travis Temper Tantrum.
Meanwhile, Happy New Year from not-
so-far-away Marco Island where $600
Collier County tickets are de riguer!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> None, but I hear progressive is in the process of creating something.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting commercial insurance from Bullington Insurance out of Tampa. Less than $3,000 for the year.
> View attachment 4404


POST # 2 / @JaxBeachDriver :♤♡♢♧ Thanks
again for thinking enough of me to be a
follower. My advice to @almag is old news
to you, with the exception of the Extorted 12
in So.Cal. I hope that you and Brand New
Guy succeed in obtaining REAL protection
without #FUBER's tortious interference.
I've never heard of Bullington Group before
but I'd find out who THEIR reinsurer is
before parting with the "3 Large". Also,
are they an admitted carrier?

Anyway, all the best to you 'n yourn in 2015!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2 / @JaxBeachDriver :♤♡♢♧ Thanks
> again for thinking enough of me to be a
> follower. My advice to @almag is old news
> to you, with the exception of the Extorted 12
> ...


I'm trying to go Black. Just bought a town car. Not for uber. For me personally. Worth a shot.

Bullington was recommended to me by the city of jacksonville.

I'm probably going to get stoned (as Randy, Uber Man would say) to death, but I do not know what you mean by an admitted carrier.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm trying to go Black. Just bought a town car. Not for uber. For me personally. Worth a shot.
> 
> Bullington was recommended to me by the city of jacksonville.
> 
> I'm probably going to get stoned to death, but I do not know what you mean by an admitted carrier.


Here Ya go toots!!!

http://smallbusiness.chron.com/admitted-vs-nonadmitted-insurance-company-41360.html


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm trying to go Black. Just bought a town car. Not for uber. For me personally. Worth a shot.
> 
> Bullington was recommended to me by the city of jacksonville.
> 
> I'm probably going to get stoned (as Randy, Uber Man would say) to death, but I do not know what you mean by an admitted carrier.


POST # 7 / @JaxBeachDriver : ♤♡♢♧ Kudos
on the Black Car for You: you've clearly
put time and thought into this.

James River is an example of a non-admitted
carrier. Rather than screw it up myself, I'll
defer to Google and/or UP.net's "Search"
function. Best of luck and keep me posted!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

My Bebe and hubs


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 4507
> View attachment 4505
> View attachment 4506
> 
> My Bebe and hubs


POST # 10 / @JaxBeachDriver:♤♡♢♧ Kudos
on the stylish ride! Hubby deserves a Black
Hat as well what with the door holding and
other Highline Niceties.

I've been corresponding with two other
"partners" in another sun-baked hemisphere
(wink) where there is NO UberX but lots of
Black. They are going back to what has been
their bread & butter... AND...it happens to
be what you've just started. Good for you!
As wifey AND Mom the insurance "exposure"
is something you can now "kiss off". JBD on!


----------



## Rahat1 (Feb 5, 2015)

The new hybrid policy is much better than the traditional long term care insurance. Few good features of hybrid policy are If you wish to cancel a policy of either type, you may be entitled to a substantial return; if you have an existing life insurance policy or annuity, you may be able to exchange it for a hybrid policy tax-free, without having to pay anything for an additional benefit. This features seems to be really good features than traditional policy.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

FWIW, James River does not have to be a member of the Florida Insurance Guaranty Association because it is a surplus lines carrier. That information comes straight from the Florida Division of Consumer Affairs. I received that information from them in response to a letter I wrote to the insurance commissioner.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

almag said:


> Since I can't get an answer from Uber, I was wondering which insurance companies are offering hybrid insurance currently in Florida. I can't get anywhere with Uber. Here is the canned response to pointed questions:
> "There are a number of providers that offer insurance policies that allow for ride sharing. I would recommend working with your insurance agent to find a plan that works for you or seeking out a new provider.
> 
> At this time Uber Technologies does not suggest any private or commercial insurance for partners."
> ...


geico is writing uber lyft in florida! i put it in the tampa area thread


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> None, but I hear progressive is in the process of creating something.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting commercial insurance from Bullington Insurance out of Tampa. Less than $3,000 for the year.
> View attachment 4404


$2960 isn't bad at all for real coverage. Is that liability and collision and if collision, what is the deductible?


----------



## Lorenzo Dixon (Apr 14, 2016)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> None, but I hear progressive is in the process of creating something.
> 
> I'm in the process of getting commercial insurance from Bullington Insurance out of Tampa. Less than $3,000 for the year.
> View attachment 4404


Hello I am new to this forum. Can you please describe what is covered under that policy?


----------



## HONEST UBER DRIVER (Apr 29, 2016)

Is this thread dead? I also would like clarification on that Bullington commercial policy. 1. Is that good for Uber? I thought Uber deactivates if you get commercial, unless doing UberBlack, and UberLux? I called all Florida insurances I could find for last few months, and none have RIDE SHARING. Geico has it for OTHER states, not FL.


----------



## TOMLREED (Jul 9, 2015)

Call your insurance company and ask ???? Whats the worst they'll do, drop you???? Uber says your covered, so why worry ????


----------

